# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  هل انت فعلا مصمم؟

## ayman

مرحبا شباب وصبايا

اول شيء بحب اقول انو مهنة التصميم الجرافيكي هي مهنة مطلوبة بشدة ومستقبلها زاهر والراتب عالي (وهذا اهم شيء)  :Db465236ff: 


انا من الناس الي تعلم الفوتو شوب عن طريق الرغبة والهواية وعملت كتير تصماميم كانت تعجب اصحابي وتعجبني انا (طبعا ما انا الي عاملها ) وانا بشتغل على الفوتو شوب اكتر من 7 سنين يعني بتقدرو تحكو خبير ومحترف (هيك كنت امفكر ) سافرت على السعودية وانا رافع راسي وواثق من حالي قدمت اوراقي على شركة وكالة واعلان وحددو موعد للمقابلة رحت زي الأسد وحامل معي تصاميمي والله قعدت مع المدير وحكى معي شافني واثق من حالي وشخصيتي قوية اخذني على استديو الشركة قعدني على جهاز وحكالي ورجيني شغلك فتحت السيدي تبعي ورجيتو التصاميم صار يضحك علي يحكيلي هذا تصميم وصار يتمسخر علي مع انو تصاميمي حلوة كانت ورحت على اكتر من مقابلة ولاكن زي كل مرة بقلعوني انا فقدت ثقتي بحالي لحديت ما الوالد دبرني مع شركة اتدرب فيها وهناك عرفت ايش هو التصميم

التصميم هو توصيل فكرة معينة مش انك تطلع صورة حلوة 

اختيار الألوان لازم يكون محسوب مثلا بدك تصمم علبة حليب مش تحط احمر او اسود بدك تحط اخضر,ابيض,بقرة لون الو دخل بالحليب


لازم يكون التصميم بسيط مش معجوق حاول تخفف من الأشياء

الخط الي بستعملو بالكتابة لازم يكون مناسب للموضوع 

حاول ما تمط الكتابة اتسعمل الشفت لما تكبر الخط

ولاتفكر اذا التصميم حلو انك محترف لا طريقة التعبير هي الي بتحكم مش الحلاوة 

والتصميم الفايز بشركتنا العام  كان عن واقي لدهان السيارت من الشمس  والتصميم كان مجرد برنيطة على سيارة  شفتو كيف عبر عن المنتج بالبرنيطة (فلبيني فنان الي عملو راتبو 18000 ريال سعودي =3384 دينار اردني بالشهر )


ومهنة التصميم بتنقسم تحت ثلاث مسميات :
1- الكريتيف او المبدع وهو صاحب فكرة التصميم هذا بكون الو مكتب ملغق وظيفتو انو يفكر وبس ما بيشتغل اشي وهذا بياخذ اعلى راتب 

2-الرسام او المطبق وهو بينفذ الفكرة على برنامج الفوتو شوب او الألستريتور  والراتب من 1200 لل 2500 دينار 

3- الفنالايزر وهو بيضيف اللماسات الأخيرة على التصميم وبيعدل  شغل الرسام وهذا اقل راتب وبياخذ بين 1200 لل1500 دينار

ومن مساوء المهنة :-

1-القعدة الطويلة على الكمبيوتر
2-بتصير تمشي بالشارع وانت رافع راسك مش غرور لا بس علشان تشوف كيف الأعلانات المعروضة على اللوحات 
3- تتحمل قرف الزبون الي كل شوي برأي وبخليك تعدل على التصميم اكتر من مرة بس نصيحة (اربط الحمار محل ما بيقلك صاحبو وتذكر الراتب بيخليك تبني مستقبلك بسرعة)

وهيك انا انتقلت من مرحلة الهبلنة والغباء بمهنة التصميم لعالم الأحتراف طبعا بعد كحشوني نص مكاتب السعودية :Eh S(2): 

هلا احكيلي انت فعلا مصمم؟

----------


## smart-c

> مرحبا شباب وصبايا
> 
> ...
> ..
> ..
> ومن مساوء المهنة :-
> 
> 1-القعدة الطويلة على الكمبيوتر
> 2-بتصير تمشي بالشارع وانت رافع راسك مش غرور لا بس علشان تشوف كيف الأعلانات المعروضة على اللوحات 
> ...


شنكور يا مستر...

ردا ع سؤالك الأخير..
مو غلط تتفضل... و تزور موقعي
www.smart-c.com

و للعلم أنا مثلي مثلك...
بس هواية... و للأسف الهواية بتخليك غصبن عنك تحترفها..

 :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> شنكور يا مستر...
> 
> ردا ع سؤالك الأخير..
> مو غلط تتفضل... و تزور موقعي
> www.smart-c.com
> 
> و للعلم أنا مثلي مثلك...
> بس هواية... و للأسف الهواية بتخليك غصبن عنك تحترفها..


قصدك الهوم بيج وين الموقع  على كل حال هو موقع  ايش بالزبط راح يكون ؟ 
بركي ساعدتك بأوقات فراغي

----------


## smart-c

> قصدك الهوم بيج وين الموقع  على كل حال هو موقع  ايش بالزبط راح يكون ؟ 
> بركي ساعدتك بأوقات فراغي


Under construction ya man...

waiting for the holiday. then i'll finlize it.
it will offer many services. grfx @ web designing will be included.

thnx if i need any help i'll pm u.

----------


## العالي عالي

التميم الجرافيكي حلو كتير وانا من مستخمين برامج الكورل درو من 6 لغاية 12 والفوتوشوب من اكتر من 4 سنين  برامج تتيح لك الابداع وتفريق طاقاتك بعمل جميل اتمني من الجميع  تعلم التصميم الجرافيكي

----------


## ayman

> التميم الجرافيكي حلو كتير وانا من مستخمين برامج الكورل درو من 6 لغاية 12 والفوتوشوب من اكتر من 4 سنين  برامج تتيح لك الابداع وتفريق طاقاتك بعمل جميل اتمني من الجميع  تعلم التصميم الجرافيكي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حرام عليك ياعالي اربع غلطات مرة وحدة 
التميم -التصميم
مستخمين-مستخدمين
تفريق-تفريغ
اتمني- اتمنى

سوري مان بس والله لقيت واحد بيغلط اكتر مني انا مبسوط :SnipeR (94):

----------


## العالي عالي

[QUOTE=ayman;7576] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حرام عليك ياعالي اربع غلطات مرة وحدة 
التميم -التصميم
مستخمين-مستخدمين
تفريق-تفريغ
اتمني- اتمنى

سوري مان بس والله لقيت واحد بيغلط اكتر مني انا مبسوط :SnipeR (94): 
[/QUOTE
]


كل الحق على L A R A   من وين جابت موضوع الاخطاء هاد ما بعرف 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Xitooo

*مشاءالله طلع المنتدى كله مصميمين غرفك .... على الأقل اتحفونا بشوي من ابداعاتكو و خبراتكو بما انه احنا مبتدئين*

----------


## بنت الاردن

> مرحبا شباب وصبايا
> 
> اول شيء بحب اقول انو مهنة التصميم الجرافيكي هي مهنة مطلوبة بشدة ومستقبلها زاهر والراتب عالي (وهذا اهم شيء) 
> 
> 
> انا من الناس الي تعلم الفوتو شوب عن طريق الرغبة والهواية وعملت كتير تصماميم كانت تعجب اصحابي وتعجبني انا (طبعا ما انا الي عاملها ) وانا بشتغل على الفوتو شوب اكتر من 7 سنين يعني بتقدرو تحكو خبير ومحترف (هيك كنت امفكر ) سافرت على السعودية وانا رافع راسي وواثق من حالي قدمت اوراقي على شركة وكالة واعلان وحددو موعد للمقابلة رحت زي الأسد وحامل معي تصاميمي والله قعدت مع المدير وحكى معي شافني واثق من حالي وشخصيتي قوية اخذني على استديو الشركة قعدني على جهاز وحكالي ورجيني شغلك فتحت السيدي تبعي ورجيتو التصاميم صار يضحك علي يحكيلي هذا تصميم وصار يتمسخر علي مع انو تصاميمي حلوة كانت ورحت على اكتر من مقابلة ولاكن زي كل مرة بقلعوني انا فقدت ثقتي بحالي لحديت ما الوالد دبرني مع شركة اتدرب فيها وهناك عرفت ايش هو التصميم
> 
> التصميم هو توصيل فكرة معينة مش انك تطلع صورة حلوة 
> 
> ...


شكرا على المعلومات القيمه وعلى شرحك الجميل التصميم ابداع وتصاميمك مبدعه وجميله ومعلومات جديده عن التصميم شكرا 

بنت الاردن

----------


## darkman

ميرسي الك

اطلب تصميم معين  و بعدين احكم انت

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا ايمن ما قالته مفيد جدا لكل من يرغب بان يكون مصمم  
ان شاء الله سوف تراني متواجد في منتدى التصميم الجرافيكس

----------


## معاذ القرعان

انا مصمم كبير على البينت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اتوقع انه التصيم هو بيجي عن مدى قدرت الشخص على فهم الموضوع الي بصممه زي الاخراج تماما

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب التصميم الجرافيكي شي حلو كتير

وانا بتمنى لو اني درست جرافيك دزاين

----------


## ayman

> يا شباب التصميم الجرافيكي شي حلو كتير
> 
> وانا بتمنى لو اني درست جرافيك دزاين


لو عندك الرغبة القوية بتقدر تتعلم بنفسك احسن من الدراسة  لو انجليزيتك ممتازة انا بعطيك مواقع لتعليم التصميم

----------

